# Dysphagia and IBS



## billbill17 (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm one of those unfortunate souls with both hiatal hernia/GERD and IBS-C and for the last few months, I've had the wierdness of having dysphagia, nearly everytime I eat, or am feeling full/bloated. I wonder if anyone has ever had these symptoms? Also, I just came from the MD who prescribed Donnatal Extentabs for my spastic gut, but I'm afraid to take them, lest it agravate my acid reflux! Oh, what to do!


----------

